
The ‘Post-PC Era’ Never Really Happened…and Likely Won’t - ingve
https://techpinions.com/the-post-pc-era-never-really-happened-and-likely-wont/53610
======
georgeecollins
I love tablets but nothing is as effective of an interface for me as a mouse
and keyboard. If I need to get work done with documents or programs, nothing
beats it.

------
jhbadger
I personally can't imagine not having a PC (or several actually), but you'd
really be surprised how many non-techies don't have one at home these days
when even the same people used to in the 1990s and early 2000s. For a lot of
people a computer is just a tool to check e-mail, watch videos, and surf the
web. These days a tablet or even a phone is good enough for a lot of people.

------
esturk
I think there's yet more evolution for smartphones ahead. Samsung is pushing
the Dex solution which let phones become a dockable computing device while it
charges. This is probably more impactful for certain Enterprise team's like
HR, Recruiting, etc.

